# Packerland and Winnegamie Dog Show Pictures



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hese are a mix of pictures from Fri and Saturday at the dog shows, Reagen also posted some from Sat on their thread.

I tryed to get one from every breed I photographed but I did forget s afew like the Great Danes I wil have to upload those later. there are 38 pictures in the thread total right now so be prepared.

First up GSD.



















Collie Named Carson, handled by his owner Jerry









Rhodesian Ridgback









More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Boxer









Elkhound









Rottweiler


















more...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here was the (IMO) best Porter of the weekend! ;p named Eli, I wonder who that is handling him *rollseyes*









Border Collie









Cavi









Am Cocker









More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Border Terriers









Australian Shepherds









BOB aussie









Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier









More...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Am Staff









Staffy Bull









Douge Du Bordeaux "Buck" 13 months old still has a lot of filling out to do.









Bouv









more...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Akita









This one will be used on their website http://buckridgeakitas.com/default.aspx









Siberian Husky









Komondor


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

English Springer Spaniel










Welsh Springer Spaniel owned bred and handled by my friend Andrea (you may remember my tracking pictures last fall.)









Afghans


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Otterhound









American Foxhound and Beagle









Kerry Blue Terrier









Flatcoated Retreiever


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Vizsla that took BOB owned by a woman at mine and Xeph's KC









Aussie CattleDog









Shih Tzu, I know the handler is a big time handler but I don't know what his name is.









Giant Schnauzer


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Keeshonden, The dog I was focusing on was owned by a woman who bought three pictures off me of her dogs.










heres a rottie boy flirting with a Dobe girl after taking 3rd and 4th respectivly in group









Done.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

What, no Chihuahua?? lol

Really nice pictures! The BC has such a sweet face, and that Boxer is stunning.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

Those pics are awesome. I love the rotti laying down and the boy flirting. And the Am Staff was beautiful. He/she had a nice ear crop. I am very intrigued by the komondor but I can't even imagine the grooming it takes for them.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> What, no Chihuahua?? lol
> 
> Really nice pictures! The BC has such a sweet face, and that Boxer is stunning.


I do have some Chi pics but I have to load them still


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful Pics Keechak, I used to do stuff like this all the time, mostly Horse shows, but I did a few Dog shows, but sense I moved the closest Dog show is Portland I think lol. And Horse showes...forget that they don't seem very Popular here. But again Wonderful Pictures!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!! 

Love the Vizsla.... So gorgeous<3 What's his name? Or better yet, do you know what breeder he came from? If you know... He looks so familiar, but they may just look alike.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Shih Tzu, I know the handler is a big time handler but I don't know what his name is.


It's GREG LARSON! He's a very nice guy, and an amazing handler. 

Funny story about Greg.... he's one of my "acquaintances" - wouldn't call him a friend but we always manage to chat for awhile when we see him at shows. When he took BOB at Westminster with his Shih Tzu special a few years back (her name was Bikini) I got an excited phone call from a friend of mine, asking if I wanted to see a photo of "Greg in a bikini".... at least, that's what I thought she said. I told her NO, that's not something I'd care to see. Alas, what she'd actually said was "Greg AND Bikini."


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

PS - who was the dobe bitch?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What's his name?


The Vizsla is Csonka. Ch Mollers Touchdown Csonka










The Doberman bitch is named Mindy. She's an Abadie dog sired by Ravenwood's Azure Sky 'Blue" out of Wingate's Irish Star "Erin"


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you take any Miniature Schnauzers?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Xeph said:


> The Vizsla is Csonka. Ch Mollers Touchdown Csonka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh okay - I do Mindy's ads for DPM - I just didn't recognize her from that angle!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Did you take any Miniature Schnauzers?


nope sorry


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mindy went G1 today...looked gorgeous in best. Got dumped for a Tibetan Terrier >.<


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Any Corgis?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

CorgiKarma said:


> Any Corgis?


I saw a cardi and a pemmy showing in juniors but didn't get a shot


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice pictures! My show dog shots always come out really dark.

Hmm other breeds...Basenji? Bull Terrier? Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't see any pharoh hounds I did see some bull terriers but I don't know if they were "Bull Terriers" or "Miniature Bull Terriers"



In case anyone is interested here is a local news snippit from todays show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA45khwAbZ0&feature=sub


----------



## Hiaja (Aug 15, 2008)

YAY! Thanks for the photos, the siberian is GORGEOUS! I have such a soft spot for sibes, Love the Akita too, all the other dogs as well, sad there were no Paps


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

oh alright. Well thank you for bring pictures back from the show! Now I wanna go to the up coming dog show


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Moon, I don't think there WERE any minis at this show at all. There were only 5 Giants and a couple standards.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

The rottie laying down was to cute! And the boy flirting with girl was making the same face mine does when meets a lady.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Keechak, we must have been standing literal feet away from one another at one point. I have nearly the same picture of the collie (granted, it's hard to tell because mine is just a blur of red and tri, but still).

Congratulations on selling the Akita picture! That's so cool he's going to use it on his website.

I think my favorites are the Foxhound and Beagle one, and the line up of Keeshonden. The contrast of in focus/out of focus of very similarly colored dogs is very neat.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Seeker looks GREAT in that Keeshond line up


----------

